# DesktopBSD 1.7 snapshot



## alie (May 27, 2009)

hey guys,

Anyone tried DesktopBSD 1.7 snapshot(20090516) ? its awesome and very stable, till now i didnt find any bug and its better than PCBSD. i hope this project will still alive even there's no much effort on it


----------



## fronclynne (May 27, 2009)

I like the idea behind it:  FreeBSD for the point 'n' click folks; and I am very glad it's still around.

I think it has the Right Idea, what with using (leveraging, if you're an MBA) the wonderful FreeBSD ports system, rather than writing a whole new barrel of fish.  It does strike me as a rather one-man sort of operation, though.  Which is probably a good thing.  There should be a corollary of Parkinson's Law to the effect that large projects will eventually try to do everything and stop doing anything useful.

(I'm imagining an alternate universe where DesktopBSD is Ubunutu-sized and is now putting out a DesktopBSD Server Edition for Laptops)


----------



## GoogleFreak (Jun 4, 2009)

Read Desktopbsd forums.  The developer doesn't have time for the project anymore, only critical issues will be fixed.  Kde4 willnot be upgraded.  So unless a new developer comes along the project is pretty much dead.


----------



## alie (Jun 4, 2009)

so bad 

I really like DesktopBSD more than PCBSD... It would be good if we can combine FreeBSD & DesktopBSD project if possible


----------



## semin (Jun 7, 2009)

The DBSD project is dying, but not dead yet... it will never be. As long as it's OSS, there still is possibility that DBSD be kept developed, either in official/unofficial or even private manners.

As for kde3 being used rather than kde4 for now, I think it's a correct policy. People usually prefer DesktopBSD to PCBSD largely because it's faster and lighter than the latter. I recently tried PCBSD7.1 as well as FBSD7.2+kde4.2.2 on my laptop and realised how sluggish an old system can be with kde4. I think kde4 is actually not as terrible as what people have been criticising, but I do feel it only suits modern or recent machines. On the other hand, I'm quite happy to stay with DBSD with kde3 for now, until I develop my own edition of DBSD in the near future.


----------



## oliverh (Jun 7, 2009)

>but I do feel it only suits modern or recent machines.

Well I'm no friend of desktop environments, but PCBSD runs well on my Asus EEE 900A. So it's recent, but modern? But then, I see every desktop environment as sluggish ;-)


----------



## GoogleFreak (Jun 9, 2009)

PCBSD is so slow, plus it doesn't run well on my system.  It couldn't install my video card driver properly.  I tried install xfce, but it frozen on me so back I went to fedora.  I am waiting for the final release for desktopbsd.


----------

